# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA pour chien né en 2020

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

***** ALERTE - ALERTE - ALERTE - ALERTE


NOUS RECHERCHONS DE TOUTE URGENCE UNE NOUVELLE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL POUR LE BEAU *KONIG* OU MIEUX UNE FAMILLE ADOPTANTE !



Sa famille d'accueil actuelle doit suivre une formation et ne peut plus le garder


*Konig*  est très joueur, il est ok chiens, chats a tester, ok enfants + de 8  ans, il peut vivre en appartement si il a de longues promenades, *****






http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2020-a-187539/

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'une gentille famille va pouvoir le prendre/ou adopter ...qu'en est-il pour KONIG s'il ne trouve personne ????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

